# August Cherries Poppin'



## N2TORTS (Aug 7, 2014)

JD~


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 7, 2014)

awesome i can't wait until i'm able to get another, maybe for my bday next month lol


----------



## sageharmon (Aug 7, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> awesome i can't wait until i'm able to get another, maybe for my bday next month lol


Cute! 
I'm thinking of getting one this month for my birthday on the 21st


----------



## wellington (Aug 7, 2014)

SWEET CHERRIES


----------



## kathyth (Aug 7, 2014)

I think you should both get birthday Cherries!
Very nice, Jeff! Nothing new


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice very nice .


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 7, 2014)

kathyth said:


> I think you should both get birthday Cherries!
> Very nice, Jeff! Nothing new


don't tempt me lol seeing jeff's cherries makes me feel like that fat kid in willy wonka when he seen the chocolate river lol


----------



## sageharmon (Aug 7, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> don't tempt me lol seeing jeff's cherries makes me feel like that fat kid in willy wonka when he seen the chocolate river lol


OMG! Sameeeee! Like it's an actual addiction of mine to look at his torts!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 7, 2014)

Ok ... got ta' to feed the addiction ...






A few more of recent Cherry Babes.....


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 7, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Ok ... got ta' to feed the addiction ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i knew that was coming lol, Do you ever get huge hatchlings? i mean bigger then the rest


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 7, 2014)

David yes ...there are 5 different Mothers all producing now ... so each of their clutches show different attributes such as size , shape and of course coloring. Even with that said , clutches of "same sibling's" will also bear a " runt of the litter" or big um
sorta to speak ...One of the beauty of hatching them .. " Not one two are alike " ...


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2014)

You should line a clutch up and take a pic. Would love to see the differences side by side


----------



## tortdad (Aug 8, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday but I won't get to see him till tomorrow. My wife said he's stunning!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 8, 2014)

They are SO CUTE! I love baby torts!! Really nice colors.


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 8, 2014)

Jeff: You pop them like popcorn! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 8, 2014)

They are sweet and delicious lookin' cherries.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 8, 2014)

wellington said:


> You should line a clutch up and take a pic. Would love to see the differences side by side


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 8, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


>



the one standing on there backs and the one on the left being stood on are very good looking torts very colorful heads


----------



## T33's Torts (Aug 8, 2014)

Dirty... dirty.. 
*shakes head disapprovingly*


----------



## Telid (Aug 9, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


>


Don't tempt me, Frodo!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 9, 2014)

Out of the Egg............


----------



## sageharmon (Aug 9, 2014)

I love that red color!!!


----------

